# Los 3.000 de Peterdg



## Lurrezko

¡El señor Peterdg, el holandés no errante (raras veces yerra), llegó a los 3.000!

Me topé con él en mi primer hilo en el foro y desde entonces es uno de mis foreros de cabecera. Me da un poco de rabia que conozca los entresijos de mi idioma mejor que yo, pero me enfundo mi orgullo nativo y lo sigo con fruición, porque sé que sus opiniones siempre serán claras, didácticas y, sobre todo, bien informadas, algo muy de agradecer en el foro (y en la vida).

Gefeliciteerd, amigo


----------



## Masood

Congratulations, Peterdg!


----------



## Pinairun

¡Un brindis por nuestro compañero holandés (?) que tan bien conoce y difunde nuestro idioma!

_Heel erg berdankt, Peter._


----------



## Pixidio

Mis felicitaciones a él, son nuevo por estos lados pero ya he leído sobradas pruebas de que él sabe más español que yo...


----------



## Colchonero

Siempre es un placer leer sus aportaciones. Felicidades también de mi parte


----------



## cbrena

¡Que tenga que aprender el subjuntivo de un holandés... ! (Yo creo que eres un español nativo y errante que terminó siendo holandés).

No sé como felicitarte en subjuntivo, así que lo dejo en manos de esta viñeta.

Espero algún día dominar mi propio idioma como tú. Sigue enseñándonos.

Gracias por tu paciencia, por tu cordialidad, por tu saber y por tu buen hacer.

Heel erg berdankt, Peter.


(Siento que la viñeta necesite ser reducida para verse entera)


----------



## Agró

Pedro Degé no es holandés, no; este es de Villaparla de los Altramuces, por lo menos.

¡Qué maravilla! Felicidades, pedrito, por tus comentarios, y felicidades a nosotros, los demás, por tenerte.


----------



## chamyto

Muchas felicidades por esos 3000 posts .


----------



## swift

Em... ¿Holandés? Yo creo que más bien es belga. 

Gracias, Peter, por tus aportes, tan cuidados e instructivos todos ellos.

Acá te traje algo. 

Un gran saludo,


swift


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Peter, ¡muchísimas felicidades!
Coincido con todos los comentarios, en especial con la envidia que me produce tu dominio de la gramática .
Debes ser un hispano camuflado, efectivamente, nada de peterdg sino Pedro de Gramática, o algo así. 
¡Mil gracias por todo lo que aprendo con lo que escribes, por las dudas que me solucionas y por tus consejos sobre novelas!


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Em... ¿Holandés? Yo creo que más bien es belga.



Vaya, me arruinaste el juego de palabras...


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya, me arruinaste el juego de palabras...



Y a mí...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya, me arruinaste el juego de palabras...





cbrena said:


> Y a mí...


 
¿Y no os sirve igual _El judío errante_? 

(Espero que le haga gracia a Peter)


----------



## Peterdg

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!

Lo siento por el retruécano pero sí, soy belga.

Si supiérais cuánto aprendo de vosotros, cada día. Yo sólo puedo aportar unas elucubraciones teóricas, pero nunca alcanzaré el nivel de un hablante nativo, ni del punto de vista gramatical, ni del punto de vista del vocabulario. Vosotros sentís cómo se dice algo; yo no tengo otro remedio que basarme en lo que sé (y a veces pienso saber pero en realidad, no sé) de la gramática.

Espero poder disfrutar mucho más de vuestras aportaciones y estoy seguro de que nos encontraremos en el foro muy pronto.

Peter


----------



## miguel89

Felicitaciones!
Tus aportes son muy apreciados.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades por esos 3.000, es un placer leer tus aportaciones. 

N


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Peterdg por esas 3.000 perlas. Es un placer coincidir contigo. Espero seguir viéndote los próximos 30.000 .



> pero nunca alcanzaré el nivel de un hablante nativo



Pues lo disimulas muy bien .

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

Deseo hacerle llegar una sincera felicitación a Peterdg, un extraordinario forero que se distingue por sus valiosos aportes y su vasto conocimiento de nuestro idioma.  He sido beneficiaria de sus valiosas sugerencias y le estoy profundamente agradecida.
Un cordial saludo
Soledad


----------



## Peterdg

Gracias otra vez.

Es un placer teneros aquí en el foro.

Peter


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades, Peter! ¡Sigue así!


----------



## la_machy

¡Peter! 

Usaré el _pluscuamperfecto_ negativo del verbo _ver ''no había visto_ este congrats_''_, para justificar mi tardanza en venir a felicitarte .

¡_Muchas-mil_ felicidades, Peter! 

Es un placer aprender de tus aportes. Ningún problema en que conozcas los secretos del español mejor que yo. Es la mar de sofisticado aprender la gramática de mi lengua de parte de un maestro que es de Bélgica.

Gracias por tu amor a la lengua española.

¡A por muchos miles más! 


Marie


----------



## Mate

Felicitaciones, Peter. Es un placer contar con foreros como vos.


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Peterdg. Me encanta leerte


----------



## Frank06

Proficiat met je 3000!

Frank


----------



## Vampiro

Llego tarde, para variar.
Felicitaciones y adelante, por otros 3000.
Un gusto leerte.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Ahora que he descubierto este foro de felicitaciones y que ya he felicitado a Duvija, no puedo dejar de hacer lo mismo con Peter. Hace un año estuve en Bélgica durante una semana y creí conocer un país extraordinario. Ahora veo que aquello era sólo una parte. El resto lo tenemos nosotros aquí, en nuestro foro.

Un abrazo, tocayo.
Pedro


----------



## Dentellière

¡GrANDIOSO Peter !

Y excelente Año 2011 para todos los imtegrantes de WR

Un abrazo que los abarque a todos,

Maria

:]


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!
> 
> Lo siento por el retruécano pero sí, soy belga.
> 
> Si supiérais cuánto aprendo de vosotros, cada día. Yo sólo puedo aportar unas elucubraciones teóricas, pero nunca alcanzaré el nivel de un hablante nativo, ni del punto de vista gramatical, ni del punto de vista del vocabulario. Vosotros sentís cómo se dice algo; yo no tengo otro remedio que basarme en lo que sé (y a veces pienso saber pero en realidad, no sé) de la gramática.
> 
> Espero poder disfrutar mucho más de vuestras aportaciones y estoy seguro de que nos encontraremos en el foro muy pronto.
> 
> Peter


Muchas felicidades en tu aniversario postero!
Bromas aparte, la mayoría de las veces me cuesta creer que no seas español nativo, por le dominio que demuestras al aplicar al uso cotidiano las normas (que todo sea dicho conoces perfectamente) del idioma.
Si pusieras que eres nativo hablante español, te aseguro que nadie lo dudaría. FELICIDADES.
(¿No será que tienes antepasados en los tercios españoles de Flandes?)


----------



## Joannes

Proficiat, Peter De Gorilla!

En laat ze vanboven het forum maar denken dat je Nederlander bent, daar waar het ertoe doet, leg je toch wat meer Belgisch gewicht in de schaal. Merci daarvoor.


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> No te creo. ¡Eres un mentiroso!
> 
> Me sumo a las felicitaciones y a la bronca de tener que aceptar que un hablante no nativo nos ponga los puntos sobre las íes en cuanto nos desviamos un tranco de hormiga.
> 
> Es un gusto leer tus _posts_, Peter; y te juro por mis gatos que cada vez que intervienes en un hilo me cuido muy bien de lo que voy a agregar...
> 
> Un cariño,
> Vivi


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre es un placer leerte; y ya no te digo debatir contigo. Espero muchos millares de intervenciones a tu nombre. Felicidades.


----------

